# Rider Said I "worked for her"



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Picked up a very self entitled middle aged rider. Picked her up (breaking the law as always) by stopping at a "no parking/no stopping" lane. Lady has bags and bags of her belongings. She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her. She then starts yelling "You work for me right now. I'm paying you. You need to help me because you're my employee!" I then explain that I don't work for her and she is asking to ride my car. I am sharing my car. She then keeps yelling that I am her employee and she can fire me. Anyone care to guess what happened next? LoLOLL


Anyhow, I say ok. she walks back to her apartment entrance to gather her bags thinking i'm walking behind her. I cancel the ride and drive off. Look in my rearview mirror with her chasing my car and then eating the pavement as she tripped. lol True story. * sigh * oh how I wish I had a rearview dashcam to see it


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Way to go! You avoided a 1 star


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> Picked up a very self entitled middle aged rider. Picked her up (breaking the law as always) by stopping at a "no parking/no stopping" lane. Lady has bags and bags of her belongings. She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her. She then starts yelling "You work for me right now. I'm paying you. You need to help me because you're my employee!" I then explain that I don't work for her and she is asking to ride my car. I am sharing my car. She then keeps yelling that I am her employee and she can fire me. Anyone care to guess what happened next? LoLOLL
> 
> Anyhow, I say ok. she walks back to her apartment entrance to gather her bags thinking i'm walking behind her. I cancel the ride and drive off. Look in my rearview mirror with her chasing my car and then eating the pavement as she tripped. lol True story. * sigh * oh how I wish I had a rearview dashcam to see it


LOL!!! Delicious revenge, one of those "5 Star" moments in life. Your story shows just how important it can be to NOT START THE TRIP until you are sure you actually want to take it and to be subjected to the resulting rating and/or whatever hassle that trip would entail.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> Picked up a very self entitled middle aged rider. Picked her up (breaking the law as always) by stopping at a "no parking/no stopping" lane. Lady has bags and bags of her belongings. She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her. She then starts yelling "You work for me right now. I'm paying you. You need to help me because you're my employee!" I then explain that I don't work for her and she is asking to ride my car. I am sharing my car. She then keeps yelling that I am her employee and she can fire me. Anyone care to guess what happened next? LoLOLL
> 
> Anyhow, I say ok. she walks back to her apartment entrance to gather her bags thinking i'm walking behind her. I cancel the ride and drive off. Look in my rearview mirror with her chasing my car and then eating the pavement as she tripped. lol True story. * sigh * oh how I wish I had a rearview dashcam to see it


Another great story to go into the "Instant KARMA" thread.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Picked up a very self entitled middle aged rider. Picked her up (breaking the law as always) by stopping at a "no parking/no stopping" lane. Lady has bags and bags of her belongings. She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her. She then starts yelling "You work for me right now. I'm paying you. You need to help me because you're my employee!" I then explain that I don't work for her and she is asking to ride my car. I am sharing my car. She then keeps yelling that I am her employee and she can fire me. Anyone care to guess what happened next? LoLOLL
> 
> Anyhow, I say ok. she walks back to her apartment entrance to gather her bags thinking i'm walking behind her. I cancel the ride and drive off. Look in my rearview mirror with her chasing my car and then eating the pavement as she tripped. lol True story. * sigh * oh how I wish I had a rearview dashcam to see it


If it makes you feel better, I almost face planted in front of my front facing dash camera (A G1W) I'll post a link later if it will make you feel better


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I almost face planted in front of my front facing dash camera (A G1W) I'll post a link later if it will make you feel better


LoL It probably would. but this experience would've been sweeter if I had her on cam so I could show the world to see.



hanging in there said:


> LOL!!! Delicious revenge, one of those "5 Star" moments in life. Your story shows just how important it can be to NOT START THE TRIP until you are sure you actually want to take it and to be subjected to the resulting rating and/or whatever hassle that trip would entail.


exactly! I probably would've started the trip if not for reading the posts here. great learning experience and help so I wouldn't have to go through the mistakes other drivers has gone through


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't help but feel a little sorry for the next driver she summoned


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea the next driver could be Jesus and he'd get a 1 star from that psychopath.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

That is awesome. So many of the horrible pax stories come from drivers in and around Los Angeles. It seems to have the most self-entitled, narcissistic Aholes per capita in the US. NYC tends to get a lot of accusations for this by tourists but I disagree. New Yorkers don't have patients for clueless tourists who lack the consideration or intelligence to move and work at the pace the densely populated city requires.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Yea the next driver could be Jesus and he'd have gotten 1 stars from that psychopath.


Actually, I've come to find that when pax get ditched they are humbled and get a reality check. A couple times now I've picked up a pax that said, "Thanks for getting me, the guy before you cancelled/didn't want to pick me up." Both times they were well behaved (which is a good thing, obviously). It's nice to give entitled pax a reality check. They need to know we won't put up with crappy customers.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Frickin sweet!!!!!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> That is awesome. So many of the horrible pax stories come from drivers in and around Los Angeles. It seems to have the most self-entitled, narcissistic Aholes per capita in the US. NYC tends to get a lot of accusations for this by tourists but I disagree. New Yorkers don't have patients for clueless tourists who lack the consideration or intelligence to move and work at the pace the densely populated city requires.


Reread his post. She yelled at him that, "This is how it is done in New Yaaawk!" Transplant from NYC.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
Part of the job.
Then again, I'm a professional driver.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I help with bags as well, just the polite guy in me.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


The only cabbies that have ever helped us with the bags were the ones in Vegas at the airport.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

part-timer said:


> The only cabbies that have ever helped us with the bags were the ones in Vegas at the airport.


Ahh, I see.
Not professionals then.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ahh, I see.
> Not professionals then.


I guess not.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


Don't BS with that shit. You GET fares that warrant that behavior and you also get tipped almost on every fare. We are speaking Uber X here.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Don't BS with that shit. You GET fares that warrant that behavior and you also get tipped almost on every fare. We are speaking Uber X here.


I get tipped most often on airport runs where I do get out and load and unload bags. Most other rides don't warrant it and I get tipped less if at all.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


Do you drive Uber X? Also, would you stop in a strict "NO STOPPING" zone during rush hour and leave your car alone to help with her bags? Lady had at least 4 big black trashbags filled with stuff from what I could see in my car. and what exactly is a "professional" driver? Last I checked, Uber was ride sharing. Not a chauffeur


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Don't BS with that shit. You GET fares that warrant that behavior and you also get tipped almost on every fare. We are speaking Uber X here.


I was perfectly serious. You are not a professional driver.
I was delineating the difference. 
Should have been crystal clear.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> I get tipped most often on airport runs where I do get out and load and unload bags. Most other rides don't warrant it and I get tipped less if at all.


airport runs, I understand. Picking up a lady in a no stopping zone with trashbags filled with her belongins ( should've been clear), then that's a no no. For all I know, she's trying to move and making her personal day laborer that she doesn't want to pay from Home Depot


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> I get tipped most often on airport runs where I do get out and load and unload bags. Most other rides don't warrant it and I get tipped less if at all.


I got tipped maybe 3 times doing airport runs. I would say I did at least 20 which 10 had luggage. I had an airport run a few days before being deactivated. They were here for a month so had about 5 pieces of luggage. 2 in my trunk, 2 stacked in the backseat and one on the floor. 2 people and man not small at all. A total beatch to get it all in but I was the nice guy and trying to get my acceptance up for the Uber Gastapo, I didn't cancel. No tip of course but sure got it in and out and then he wanted a luggage guy to take the luggage to check in. I am sure he got tipped. When I drove for Uber, this people would get 3 stars.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I was perfectly serious. You are not a professional driver.
> I was delineating the difference.
> Should have been crystal clear.


I get paid to take people around. If I was compensated like a professional or at least a cabbie, I would act like a "professional". I understood you clearly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I get paid to take people around. If I was compensated like a professional or at least a cabbie, I would act like a "professional". I understood you clearly.


Fine.
Your insistance I get tipped all the time is a fallacy tho.
I go whole shifts sometimes on the bubkis fishball. Charlotte is 2/3 ghetto. 
More important is gross revenue. Truly I work for bottom line, tips are great but I'd be perfectly happy for instance transporting our truckers on contract 8 hours a day nonstop.
Big profit, almost no tips.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Fine.
> Your insistance I get tipped all the time is a fallacy tho.
> I go whole shifts sometimes on the bubkis fishball. Charlotte is 2/3 ghetto.
> More important is gross revenue. Truly I work for bottom line, tips are great but I'd be perfectly happy for instance transporting our truckers on contract 8 hours a day nonstop.
> Big profit, almost no tips.


Tips got to be way better than Uber drivers. Has your tips gone down since Uber came to town and people feel they are already paying a ton for their taxi fare?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Tips got to be way better than Uber drivers. Has your tips gone down since Uber came to town and people feel they are already paying a ton for their taxi fare?


Yes and no.
Because I need to survive the plague which is Uber, half of my work is now contractual. Steady $$, no tips at all.
My middle class cash/CC customers tip great as always.
And my lowlife ghetto thugs don't generally tip at all.
I'll survive Uber- im in a great cab company.


----------



## Prettynpearls (Jun 27, 2015)

He makes $2.50 a mile evidently. That is what his screen name implies. If you are not an uber driver you have no reason to even voice an opinion on here. I know you aren't because if you were you would understand exactly where she is coming from and be in total agreeance with what she is saying and what she did. You and the lady she left behind sound like a match made in heaven. ..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ahh, I see.
> Not professionals then.


One thing I've noticed is that cabs get more leeway to park illegally and get out. Most cops here don't care but I've had 2 tell me to move on while allowing a cab to sit and wait.

Not in a cab zone and I do have trade dress and a city permit so I'm completely legal as,far as the city is concerned. The rules state to pull over and park legally but that's the same thing it says for cabs.

In an area where uber is not even legal there's probably a lot more concern for a driver about stopping illegally and especially for longer than it takes a,pax to hop in without luggage.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> That is awesome. So many of the horrible pax stories come from drivers in and around Los Angeles. It seems to have the most self-entitled, narcissistic Aholes per capita in the US. NYC tends to get a lot of accusations for this by tourists but I disagree. New Yorkers don't have patients for clueless tourists who lack the consideration or intelligence to move and work at the pace the densely populated city requires.


Washingtonians are not too far behind!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One thing I've noticed is that cabs get more leeway to park illegally and get out. Most cops here don't care but I've had 2 tell me to move on while allowing a cab to sit and wait.
> 
> Not in a cab zone and I do have trade dress and a city permit so I'm completely legal as,far as the city is concerned. The rules state to pull over and park legally but that's the same thing it says for cabs.
> 
> In an area where uber is not even legal there's probably a lot more concern for a driver about stopping illegally and especially for longer than it takes a,pax to hop in without luggage.


No kidding. In San Francisco there are entire lanes for blocks that are marked "TAXI Only" and I don't drive my Uber in them. We are not taxi drivers nor do we ever want to be, professional or not is not the point. I always tell my pax to get out of the "No Stopping" zones, walk over to where I can legally stop to pick them up. Most people are so clueless, they don't even look down at their feet to see that the curb is painted RED. Some of them stand at the freaking Bus Stops and wait for an Uber, setting me up for a nasty ticket or getting crushed by a bus!


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


Problem was that he was in a bad location for him to get out of the car, and I surmise from the story that the OP didn't have an option to park somewhere else temporarily.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Transportador said:


> No kidding. In San Francisco there are entire lanes for blocks that are marked "TAXI Only" and I don't drive my Uber in them. We are not taxi drivers nor do we ever want to be, professional or not is not the point. I always tell my pax to get out of the "No Stopping" zones, walk over to where I can legally stop to pick them up. Most people are so clueless, they don't even look down at their feet to see that the curb is painted RED. Some of them stand at the freaking Bus Stops and wait for an Uber, setting me up for a nasty ticket or getting crushed by a bus!


Many people just don't care. I deliver pizza in an area where there is no parking and people have to come meet us outside to get their pizza. They are always telling me to park in the fire zone and it will be fine. That's a minimum $500 fine and no getting out of it,plus a possible tow. And the people who b**** are the cheapest. The $5 and up tips are either waiting or tell me they'll be right out and come running out right away.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Problem was that he was in a bad location for him to get out of the car, and I surmise from the story that the OP didn't have an option to park somewhere else temporarily.


you're exactly right... as I wrote in my post " She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her."

but dude just had to say he's a professional driver lol


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I will help out but when the person feels entitled and starts yelling.....adios...its nacho time.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> you're exactly right... as I wrote in my post " She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her."
> 
> but dude just had to say he's a professional driver lol


You did the absolute right thing. Once I had a pick up in the middle of the Tenderloin in SF, not a safe area, at night, traffic is crazy, no place to stop, not even double park, homeless guys ready to piss on my car, drug dealers looking at me, etc...I did not even stop 1 sec, just cancel the pick up and Uber on. That's just plain survival tactic. I seriously doubt the so called "professional" guy would risk it either, but he sure can talk...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> I will help out but when the person feels entitled and starts yelling.....adios...its nacho time.


People usually get what they nicely ask for when they say please, otherwise screw them cabrones. Si senor


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


I help with luggage/groceries also, but I wont park illegally to do so. NO reason here for the pax to be abusive when he told her he could not park there. In this case I would have cancelled also, reason; abusive language. I am also a professional driver, and Logistics coordinator, but no one has to put up with this kind of bad behavior.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

There are differences between traditional taxis and Uber, then there exceptions as well. One common thing that is a constant is passenger attitude dictates treatment.
I considered my driving as professional but I too had my moments. I had one absolute cardinal rule, never ever break the law for a pax. That is the single most professional rule you can adopt.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't resist. I'll write about one of my more unprofessional moments.
This typical dot com wanna be pings me on the Select platform. I show up to one of the typical mid rent high density apartment buildings in Cupertino, locate him in the parking lot. When I spoke to him prior to picking him up, he indicated that he was going to make one stop on the way into the city. He said his colleague would be joining the ride. Once settled into the back seat on what would be a fairly long trip, he opened his man purse ( I still think they look stupid ) andulls out a sleeve of crackers, a jar of jelly and a jar of peanut butter. I get it, everybody loves this combo, but it's not going to happen in the back seat of my Benz. I had only gone about a mile when he started this buffet, so I pulled over and as nicely as possible explained my drink and food policy. No food, no drink except bottled water.
I uncorked a belligerent, condescending brat. He acted as if I took away his Nintendo for a month. Shouting things like how I was just a simple, untalented driver. About how my car was not new, not a big deal with the crumbs.
The obvious happened. He was left standing on the curb, man purse and snacks at his feet. I texted support and offered up the video of his behavior. Later that day I received the canned email about how horrible my experience must have been and due to complaints they would look at the pax for dismissal as a rider. My rating didn't suffer so I guess they wiped his inevitable 1 star.
My ratio was about 1 in 50. One dope to 50 decent people. I think I defeated the odds somehow.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Can't resist. I'll write about one of my more unprofessional moments.
> This typical dot com wanna be pings me on the Select platform. I show up to one of the typical mid rent high density apartment buildings in Cupertino, locate him in the parking lot. When I spoke to him prior to picking him up, he indicated that he was going to make one stop on the way into the city. He said his colleague would be joining the ride. Once settled into the back seat on what would be a fairly long trip, he opened his man purse ( I still think they look stupid ) andulls out a sleeve of crackers, a jar of jelly and a jar of peanut butter. I get it, everybody loves this combo, but it's not going to happen in the back seat of my Benz. I had only gone about a mile when he started this buffet, so I pulled over and as nicely as possible explained my drink and food policy. No food, no drink except bottled water.
> I uncorked a belligerent, condescending brat. He acted as if I took away his Nintendo for a month. Shouting things like how I was just a simple, untalented driver. About how my car was not new, not a big deal with the crumbs.
> The obvious happened. He was left standing on the curb, man purse and snacks at his feet. I texted support and offered up the video of his behavior. Later that day I received the canned email about how horrible my experience must have been and due to complaints they would look at the pax for dismissal as a rider. My rating didn't suffer so I guess they wiped his inevitable 1 star.
> My ratio was about 1 in 50. One dope to 50 decent people. I think I defeated the odds somehow.


Glad that worked out well for you in the end and sided with you. Do you happen to really have the footage or is that some bluff offering you tell uber in hopes they don't ask you for the video and just side with you. It seems I really do need to invest in a cam as well because I have been driving since June and I am beginning to notice the little things. I used to be lenient but these pax don't appreciate your leniency and just trash your car. So I might hold off on kicking a pax off until I have a camera just so they know they can't lie to uber.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

That's an instant cancel and a middle finger! Drop dead lady. 

I hope a semi truck runs you over


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

I canceled on a guy that said he worked for uber in New Jersey. 3:15 AM, outside a bar, him and 3 friends wouldn't get into the car. He said" what are you in a hurry" I said "I've been waiting here 10 minutes from the time you were notified i was here and we need to go." He flipped his arm as if silently saying you'll wait til I'm ready. He buddy got in the back while another was trying to open locked front door. I said I'm canceling the ride so please get out. Then the guy who ordered the uber, the one that works for uber, comes over saying some crap about "wrong move dude". I said BaBye. pulled away 10 feet and waited for the ping again. Sure enough it came, i didnt accept it right in front of him and said BaBye again, and drove away.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Reread his post. She yelled at him that, "This is how it is done in New Yaaawk!" Transplant from NYC.


okay, but in general... I think my observation still stands. Maybe she acquired the attitude in LA where you can get away with treating people in the service industry that way.

Allow me to retroactively qualify my point then by saying I know there are many nice people in California who don't think or act like I said some of them do. I have lots of family there. I like to visit. And there are some real narcissistic, entitled, out of touch jerkoffs in New York just like this lady. I'm speaking in generalities of the differences in cultural and social temperament.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I was perfectly serious. You are not a professional driver.
> I was delineating the difference.
> Should have been crystal clear.


Professional driver. Laughable. Do you practice on your at-home obstacle course? Do you put in hours at the track?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> okay, but in general... I think my observation still stands. Maybe she acquired the attitude in LA where you can get away with treating people in the service industry that way.
> 
> Allow me to retroactively qualify my point then by saying I know there are many nice people in California who don't think or act like I said some of them do. I have lots of family there. I like to visit. And there are some real narcissistic, entitled, out of touch jerkoffs in New York just like this lady. I'm speaking in generalities of the differences in cultural and social temperament.


I was joking! H e never said what I stated. Just sticking up for LA even though I don't much like LA...I am an OC boy.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Well played. I would have done the same. I have helped riders with bags, but not because they demanded it.

Anytime someone starts talking like they are my boss, I don't play well with that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> Professional driver. Laughable. Do you practice on your at-home obstacle course? Do you put in hours at the track?


I grossed $195 by 9am.
You?


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I grossed $195 by 9am.
> You?


I could say I'm a professional chef. That doesn't mean anybody wants to eat the s*** I'm serving.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


The OP stated that it wasn't safe for him to stop where he was. Are you saying there is some sort of cabbie trick to making an unsafe area suddenly safe?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

D Town said:


> The OP stated that it wasn't safe for him to stop where he was. Are you saying there is some sort of cabbie trick to making an unsafe area suddenly safe?


Nope.
Saying I either stop and let the rider in and assist with their bags 
Or
Notify the rider they are in a zone which will get me ticketed and/or rear ended, therefore her and her bags will have to relocate before we.attempt to load either/both.
I've been known to drive 20 meters past the unsafe spot the customer is in then call their cell to inform them I made a choice not to stop in an accident/ticket zone.
Use logic and reason.
Once again,
Use logic and reason.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


I've never driven for a cab company but recently did LYFT then UBER. They were my first and will most likely be my last experiences driving for a ride sharing company though I think the term "ride sharing" is a poorly constructed term for what this really is. In your job description as a cabby did it explicitly say you have to help someone with their luggage?

I help people with their luggage but most seem to want to do it themselves and don't expect it. I still help and won some silly awards in elementary school for being the most helpful student but that's been a consistent part of my character. The issue I have with the passenger above is that they had a false sense of expectation and seem to be of the belief that anyone that they come into contact with that does a service related job should bend over backwards for them and in their presence is thus employed by them. To get technical about it no person you come into contact with is your employer under any state or country laws I'm aware of but I'm not a lawyer thank go. If these service individuals and myself were making a living wage and could properly support our families and love ones then maybe for many this sense of expectancy whether misplaced or not could be better tolerated?

I think going the extra mile is what creates the clear difference between exceptional service you want to rave about to friends and family vs "ok, there's nothing to complain about but I'm far from ready to pop a bottle of bubbly". I would have to respectful disagree that carrying someone's luggage or bags defines one as a professional driver. Now I'm sure there are things that you do that makes you a professional given your years of experience vs me for example who last worked a service job over 14yrs ago and that was part time. I did well at it but this isn't about me. This all goes back to the mental models of the world we all hold in our little heads. Too many things in life are subjective but people hold them as absolute truths or concrete definitions until someone who sees the relationship or specifics from a different POV.

If I had a dollar for every time someone said "Gee, I never thought about it that way".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Steve Joseph said:


> I've never driven for a cab company but recently did LYFT then UBER. They were my first and will most likely be my last experiences driving for a ride sharing company though I think the term "ride sharing" is a poorly constructed term for what this really is. In your job description as a cabby did it explicitly say you have to help someone with their luggage?
> 
> I help people with their luggage but most seem to want to do it themselves and don't expect it. I still help and won some silly awards in elementary school for being the most helpful student but that's been a consistent part of my character. The issue I have with the passenger above is that they had a false sense of expectation and seem to be of the belief that anyone that they come into contact with that does a service related job should bend over backwards for them and in their presence is thus employed by them. To get technical about it no person you come into contact with is your employer under any state or country laws I'm aware of but I'm not a lawyer thank go. If these service individuals and myself were making a living wage and could properly support our families and love ones then maybe for many this sense of expectancy whether misplaced or not could be better tolerated?
> 
> ...


It's "service Industry". I serve. I'm a freakin driving butler, a gentleman's gentleman with a turn signal.
I open doors. I tell bad jokes and GREAT anecdotes. 
Waiters wait on people.
Servers SERVE people.
Don't get into service if you aren't willing to serve.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> Saying I either stop and let the rider in and assist with their bags
> Or
> Notify the rider they are in a zone which will get me ticketed and/or rear ended, therefore her and her bags will have to relocate before we.attempt to load either/both.
> ...


To most people in Charlotte the concept of logic and reason are as foreign and unthinkable as hot tea with milk.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> Saying I either stop and let the rider in and assist with their bags
> Or
> Notify the rider they are in a zone which will get me ticketed and/or rear ended, therefore her and her bags will have to relocate before we.attempt to load either/both.
> ...


That isn't a bad idea however if the pax the OP described was even half as unreasonable as they described you'd have gotten berated for doing so and making them walk and dinged on your rating. It IS customers service and you expect a certain amount of that however the ratings affecting your ability to work make taking those pax an almost silly proposition, IMO.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's "service Industry". I serve. I'm a freakin driving butler, a gentleman's gentleman with a turn signal.
> I open doors. I tell bad jokes and GREAT anecdotes.
> Waiters wait on people.
> Servers SERVE people.
> Don't get into service if you aren't willing to serve.


Thanks for the clarification and providing your thoughts *while not answering my question.*

*"In your job description as a cabby did it explicitly say you have to help someone with their luggage?"* - this was what I asked you. I'm asking you this for two reasons that are very valid in my mind and important for informing my next point IF there's even one to make. I am just more curious than anything else and by not answering it specifically you're not helping me, who has never driven a cab understand that world.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Steve Joseph said:


> Thanks for the clarification and providing your thoughts *while not answering my question.*
> 
> *"In your job description as a cabby did it explicitly say you have to help someone with their luggage?"* - this was what I asked you. I'm asking you this for two reasons that are very valid in my mind and important for informing my next point IF there's even one to make. I am just more curious than anything else and by not answering it specifically you're not helping me, who has never driven a cab understand that world.


Never driven a cab, however I would think that most companies don't have an itemized list of things you should be doing for your pax. I'm pretty certain there isn't. That being said, it IS a service industry so whatever nice perks you can provide to make a customer feel good - and that don't really cost you anything - are a good thing to provide. Now THAT being said, don't do anything illegal or dangerous just to make a pax happy and with Uber's rating system taking a chance on giving a snotty pax the opportunity to take out their aggression on your ability to make money seems foolish to me.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

D Town said:


> Never driven a cab, however I would think that most companies don't have an itemized list of things you should be doing for your pax. I'm pretty certain there isn't. That being said, it IS a service industry so whatever nice perks you can provide to make a customer feel good - and that don't really cost you anything - are a good thing to provide. Now THAT being said, don't do anything illegal or dangerous just to make a pax happy and with Uber's rating system taking a chance on giving a snotty pax the opportunity to take out their aggression on your ability to make money seems foolish to me.


Thanks for the answer and the good advice. This was all I was looking for from TwoFiddyMile who will hopefully answer shortly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

part-timer said:


> The only cabbies that have ever helped us with the bags were the ones in Vegas at the airport.


Obviously, you did not get twofiddymile or me as your driver. Still, I have seen similar as I ride my bicycle through the city. I see this woman who weighs all of forty kilos who is pulling a cart with metal suitcases on it hail a cab. It stops, the driver, who is built like a fullback hits the trunk button and just sits there. The woman struggles with the suitcases, finally gets them into the trunk, then closes the lid and gets into the cab. All that I can do is hope that she does not tip the driver. There have been times that I have felt like asking the driver something about parents' teaching manners where he comes from. I know that my parents taught me that you do not let ladies schlepp bags like that. Yes, we may be living in the post feminist era, but that does not mean that I deny my upbringing. If it is archaic, so be it.



afrojoe824 said:


> Do you drive Uber X? Also, would you stop in a strict "NO STOPPING" zone during rush hour and leave your car alone to help with her bags?


I drive both UberX and a taxi. I would stop in such a place, get out and at least take the bags from the trunk and put them onto the kerb. Similar to what I do at airports, I would explain to the customer that this is the best that I can do, as if I do leave the immediate vicinity of the vehicle, the Police will give me a summons. My parents did not teach me to demonstrate good manners if it meant that I would receive a traffic or parking summons for doing so.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You need another option to vote on:

Help her load the trunk and before she can get in, use the fob to lock the doors. Then you get in behind the wheel, crack the window she's standing closest to and ask: "Who do I work for?"


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

In King County/City of Seattle taxi regulations state you must assist passengers with packages or luggage under fifty pounds. You don't get to park illegally to do it, however.

"a driver shall at all times assist a passenger by placing luggage or packages that are under fifty pounds in and out of the vehicle. (KCC 6.64.680. D. and SMC 6.310.465 D.)"


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

It should be noted that Uber drivers must obtain a for-hire license in King County/City of Seattle. That's right all you "I'm not a cabbie!" Uber drivers, here you license up just like a cabbie.

"a for-hire driver shall not operate a taxicab or for-hire vehicle without first obtaining and maintaining a valid for-hire driver’s license. (SMC 6.310.450 A.)"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Your insistance I get tipped all the time is a fallacy tho.
> 
> contract 8 hours a day nonstop. Big profit, almost no tips.


In many markets, even this one, contract trips are becoming more and more a major part of what cab drivers are hauling. I do not do many, but that is because there still is a major street hail culture here. Contrary to what the eCkXspuRRtz have been saying Since Uber, the street hail will not go away. It is too easy to walk out there and put up your hand. ..........now, if there* ain't nothin' what to flag down*.............. Add to that the presence of Uber Taxi, here, and I still do mostly what I have done for years, although in slightly different form.



ocbob2 said:


> Tips got to be way better than Uber drivers. Has your tips gone down since Uber came to town and people feel they are already paying a ton for their taxi fare?


The tips are better and more frequent. On contracts you do not always get a tip. My tips have not gone down.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because I need to survive the plague which is Uber, half of my work is now contractual. Steady $$, no tips at all.
> 
> My middle class cash/CC customers tip great as always.
> 
> ...


Many cab drivers across the country, even here are in that position. I am an exception, as still I do very little contract work.

Same.

Same

I will survive, as well, although it will not be thanks to my company.



Prettynpearls said:


> He makes $2.50 a mile evidently. That is what his screen name implies. If you are not an uber driver you have no reason to even voice an opinion on here.


Allright, I *AM* an Uber driver; Uber Taxi and UberX. I get to voice an opinion, according to your "rules" (I will pass over, for now, your Self-Appointed Arbiter status). Further, allow me to draw from my experience as a Company Official of a cab company. I had to deal with similar situations. As a driver, I would have made an effort to accommodate this unreasonable passenger. Yes, she would have heard that her attitude needed to go. If the distance were not too great, there were not too many bags, and I could have made a mad dash or two to get them, I might have. It would have been made clear to her that she was asking quite a bit and that I would expect some consideration more than "thank you" (although this one likely would not have gone even that far). Now, if the likelihood of the police's bothering me were great, I would have told her that she needed to get the bags to where I could get them and even she would have to leg it to somewhere that I could pick up her and her bags. I do not know about the Original Poster's market, but here, if the customers are elderly, handicapped, or even on crutches, the Police and parking flunkies will allow a little leeway. I can tell you a story of a judge's excoriating a Police officer over something similar. I suspect that the point that the Gentleman from North Carolina (by way of Boston) was trying to make is that he would have made some effort. I would have, as well.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> One thing I've noticed is that cabs get more leeway to park illegally and get out. I've had 2 tell me to move on while allowing a cab to sit and wait.


The police here do like to pick on cab drivers, but, if they are loading or discharging, generally, the worst that they do is tell the cab driver to hurry it up or direct him to somewhere up or across the street where he can load/unload. If he is sitting and waiting for a passenger, however, and the passenger is not visible, they will shoo him on.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many people just don't care. I deliver pizza in an area where there is no parking and people have to come meet us outside to get their pizza. They are always telling me to park in the fire zone and it will be fine. That's a minimum $500 fine and no getting out of it,plus a possible tow. And the people who b**** are the cheapest. The $5 and up tips are either waiting or tell me they'll be right out and come running out right away.


Some busybody do-gooders here sued the local Demon-0's franchise because they were telling the customers to come out and get the pizza in high crime areas. Fortunately for Frank Meeks, he had the money to pay for high powered lawyers to take on the other high powered lawyers that the do-gooders supplied to the "offended party" for free. The Demon-0's Franchise Group won its case.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

As far as I can recall, no. Mecklenburg I don't think has a luggage carrying requirement.
I was trained to handle luggage whenever possible- and was mandated when licensed by the City of Boston.
I'm fine with suitcases 60 lbs or less.
Anything over that I may require assistance- im not a big man.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I am really glad your story ended with you running leaving her.

Why risk getting a parking ticket or towed as you go into her apt to help with bags? She would of probably been the one to say you groped her.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I was trained to handle luggage whenever possible- and was mandated when licensed by the City of Boston.


Boston requires its cab drivers to schlepp suitcases, -eh? I did not know that. D.C. does not. We used to be able to charge for "personal service". The basic definition of that was performing any service in compliance with a lawful request of the passenger that required you to leave the immediate vicinity (five feet) of your cab. Recently, the Commissioners from the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism business decided that we should perform those services for free, so they took off the charge. Fortunately, they do not require us to do it, Y-E-T.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

I hope this is a true story.

Yes, he did the right and legal thing. 

1. Can't stop because it's illegal. 

2. Cancel ride as he was uncomfortable with her hostile tone. 

I wish every pax could get a face full of concrete for their sh1tty behavior.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I am really glad your story ended with you running leaving her.
> 
> Why risk getting a parking ticket or towed as you go into her apt to help with bags? She would of probably been the one to say you groped her.


So outrageous, but true.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Boston requires its cab drivers to schlepp suitcases, -eh? I did not know that. D.C. does not. We used to be able to charge for "personal service". The basic definition of that was performing any service in compliance with a lawful request of the passenger that required you to leave the immediate vicinity (five feet) of your cab. Recently, the Commissioners from the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism business decided that we should perform those services for free, so they took off the charge. Fortunately, they do not require us to do it, Y-E-T.


The 1930s South Boston English is so archaic I remember it to this day almost verbatim. .."A hack driver will be required to carry all hand luggage, but there is no requirement for storage trunks...". Yeah? Someone inform India. India reinvented the storage trunk and made it out of suitcase material. I've had Indian customers with "cloth trunks" that went up to my chest (yeah I'm short, but jeez!).


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

What if U got a parking ticket for stopping there Uber is NOT going to cover

that! too bad so sad Lady...........may be a Uber SUV guy will take that chance

his min is $25.00 .......lol. Five star service comes at a Five star price not at $1.00 a 

Mile. X is please Hop in Just hop out .............


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's "service Industry". I serve. I'm a freakin driving butler, a gentleman's gentleman with a turn signal.
> I open doors. I tell bad jokes and GREAT anecdotes.
> Waiters wait on people.
> Servers SERVE people.
> Don't get into service if you aren't willing to serve.


I only drive them from A to B, so sod off about your pompous ass attitude about how "great" your job is. I'm a white collar IT professional, you're a cab driver. It's not rocket science, unlike my profession.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I only pick up in the mornings on my way to work so I treat this as carpooling, not a service.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> I'm a white collar IT professional, you're a cab driver.


This appears to be a verbal assault on my business or those who are in it, but I am going to stay my hand on this one, for the moment, because of the poster. I would, for the moment, request that the poster render an account of himself.

Be that as it may, let me add this: the idea that all that there is to this job is opening the application, releasing the brake, putting the car into gear and hugging a GPS is, at best, misguided.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll say what I want to say, it's none of your business. I have been in the restaurant service with my family before I went off to school, so don't tell me I don't know what service is. It is what it is, stop speaking down to part-time drivers. I used to drive around DC a lot as a IT service technician in a previous job, so I know the streets. You don't have to be just a cab driver to know the streets and know about customer service. I enjoy my desk job, I come and go as I please with minimum supervision. My supervisor is only concerned about job performance. Once again, stop taking down to Uber drivers like we're hot garbage, and I'll stop talking down to you as a cab driver. It's a two-way street my friend, and you know it's not all one-way streets like H Street and Canal Road during rush hour. All the best.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> I'll say what I want to say, it's none of your business.
> 
> don't tell me I don't know what service is.
> 
> ...


I am disappointed.

So you will " 'say' what you want to 'say' " then proceed to tell me what not to "say"?

Never did I accuse you of that.

Look in the mirror on that one, individually and as a group. Individually, you can start with the post of yours that I quoted. The TNC drivers jumped right onto that bandwaggon of people who talk disparagingly to and about cab drivers. I suppose that you are in good company with the people from DCist, Great, Greater Washington, the Hotel and Restaurant Association and the Washington Post (owned by Jeff Bezos who, at least, used to be heavily vested in Uber if he is not, still). These are people who publicly sing the praises of the TNCs but privately will admit that they are more frustrated with them than ever they were with cab drivers. I stray: if you are going to disparage us, why are you surprised when we give back to you what you give to us?

You might learn a few streets Downtown and some major ones elsewhere, but you do not know the streets of D.C. just from that. I drive the streets frequently in Montgomery County, Maryland, and, I know the main roads and some frequently travelled subdivisions, but for me to state that I know the streets of Montgomery County, Maryland, would be misleading. I am not licenced in Montgomery County, Maryland, a small per-centage of my trips go there, so I could not "know the streets" there from what driving I do there. Similar applies to your travelling IT job.

Never have I stated or implied that.

That is correct, Sirrah, it *is* a two-way street. Read what you posted one more time. This time pay it some heed. There are too many people out there who bash us and expect us to take it lying down. I suppose that it comes naturally from their elitist attitudes. After all, who cares? It is *only* a cab driver. People do not like being treated like sub-humans.

I will defend any assault upon me or my business.


----------



## ubercheap (Nov 6, 2015)

You avoided a 1 star.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> I only drive them from A to B, so sod off about your pompous ass attitude about how "great" your job is. I'm a white collar IT professional, you're a cab driver. It's not rocket science, unlike my profession.


Nope.
If you Uber, you're a cabbie plain and simple.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Call us ride sharers or cabbies, I DON'T WORK FOR ANYONE. I can turn the app on and off as i please. That tone, specially after i explained it was illegal for me to do so is bound for a cancellation. It is not worth getting a ticket for someone who would 1 star me.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


Sure why not.
As for me, I would not be able too, do my belief that your only encouraging her that she is right and will only keep disrespecting her fellow citizens. When you choose to be a hoe, then you should be treated like the hoe you are.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Don't BS with that shit. You GET fares that warrant that behavior and you also get tipped almost on every fare. We are speaking Uber X here.


LoL !!!


----------



## Sloan (Oct 20, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Picked up a very self entitled middle aged rider. Picked her up (breaking the law as always) by stopping at a "no parking/no stopping" lane. Lady has bags and bags of her belongings. She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her. She then starts yelling "You work for me right now. I'm paying you. You need to help me because you're my employee!" I then explain that I don't work for her and she is asking to ride my car. I am sharing my car. She then keeps yelling that I am her employee and she can fire me. Anyone care to guess what happened next? LoLOLL
> 
> Anyhow, I say ok. she walks back to her apartment entrance to gather her bags thinking i'm walking behind her. I cancel the ride and drive off. Look in my rearview mirror with her chasing my car and then eating the pavement as she tripped. lol True story. * sigh * oh how I wish I had a rearview dashcam to see it


Why would you stop in a "no-stop" zone? That is where the problem started.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's "service Industry". I serve. I'm a freakin driving butler, a gentleman's gentleman with a turn signal.
> I open doors. I tell bad jokes and GREAT anecdotes.
> Waiters wait on people.
> Servers SERVE people.
> Don't get into service if you aren't willing to serve.


So you do anything the customer tells you to do (assume it is legal)??


----------



## Sloan (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, Nachon, are you really missing the point? Or just maybe doing a little "tounge-in-cheek?" TwoFiddy is very clear: this is a job where you do what you need to, picking your battles carefully; do you, Nachon, REALLY believe that TwoFiddy is suggesting we do ANYTHING? Land your space ship.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> So you do anything the customer tells you to do (assume it is legal)??


I try and make them feel served.
Apparently, this confuses many of you


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I try and make them feel served.
> Apparently, this confuses many of you


Welcome to the share economy

What is that thing you call SERVICE and what do I eat it whit .


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Sure why not.
> As for me, I would not be able too, do my belief that your only encouraging her that she is right and will only keep disrespecting her fellow citizens. When you choose to be a hoe, then you should be treated like the hoe you are.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You can't fire me because I quit!...then drive off


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If I explain patiently and they do not accept it (which actually has yet to happen, I'm certain my time is coming) then we can agree to disagree and I can cancel...which I probably will. It is a 'sharing' experience. _If we can't share without bickering then we need to take our toys and go find other friends to play with. _Or so me mum taught me...


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Sloan said:


> Wow, Nachon, are you really missing the point? Or just maybe doing a little "tounge-in-cheek?" TwoFiddy is very clear: this is a job where you do what you need to, picking your battles carefully; do you, Nachon, REALLY believe that TwoFiddy is suggesting we do ANYTHING? Land your space ship.


NO I am not missing the point....Where I was going to go with this is that Mr twofiddy appears to have decided for the world what defines professionalism and proper service. To nauseum he points out "I am a professional" as if whatever he does is the criteria of professionalism...He however did not answer my questions nor do I really care all that much. To that I say...Whatever.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> If you Uber, you're a cabbie plain and simple.


Wrong! If we were cabbies, we could pick up random people on the street, sit at the taxi-only curbs, etc.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

She deserved it. Folks don't have a pot to piss in thinking they are something cause they are paying $0.75 per mile - take the god damn bus with your groceries, see if that driver gets out and carries your bags. Face plant! Hell yes, instant Karma.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

[QUOTE="
As a driver, I would have made an effort to accommodate this unreasonable passenger. Yes, she would have heard that her attitude needed to go. [/QUOTE]

I agree with a lot of your long post, but you lost me here, Another Uber Driver!

Why? you are just setting yourself up for an unpleasant ride and a 1 star. OP did it exactly right. Just cancel and move on! Especially during busy time as OP alludes to so close to the Staples Center. Talking back to the rider before he/she gets in is never worth it. You're not going to convince an irrational lady like this curbside. Just cancel and move on. (Especially on extreme cases like this!)This is the one advantage we uberX drivers have over dispatch taxis. We choose who to give rides to.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> [QUOTE="
> As a driver, I would have made an effort to accommodate this unreasonable passenger. Yes, she would have heard that her attitude needed to go.
> 
> I agree with a lot of your long post, but you lost me here, Another Uber Driver!
> ...


Dispatched taxis also don't have passenger ratings that can cost them their jobs. MORE of a reason NOT to take the obviously irrational and pissy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber's own driver rating system will break them.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sloan said:


> Why would you stop in a "no-stop" zone? That is where the problem started.


Well most passengers would just hop right in the car and you go on about your business. Cops or parking enforcement probably wouldn't even care. But since this lady wanted me to park my car, leave it running and help with the bags, that was a no no. cops or parking enforcement sees me, I can't quickly leave. Instant ticket... But if right minded people just hop in right away, that's less than 5 seconds. Hop in and go.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 20, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> NO I am not missing the point....Where I was going to go with this is that Mr twofiddy appears to have decided for the world what defines professionalism and proper service. To nauseum he points out "I am a professional" as if whatever he does is the criteria of professionalism...He however did not answer my questions nor do I really care all that much. To that I say...Whatever.


Thanks for clarifying! I see your point now...


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

I guess karma got me for making fun of this lady. Got a $93 ticket in the mail. Stupid parking enforcement .. Lol sent me a copy of the ticket and said parking enforcer didn't get the chance to hand me the ticket but they got a pic of me stopping there... Lesson learned. If pax is not there waiting ready to hop in my car in a no stopping zone, I will cancel


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

D Town said:


> Dispatched taxis also don't have passenger ratings that can cost them their jobs. MORE of a reason NOT to take the obviously irrational and pissy.


As a dispatcher I don't send drivers to people that sport attitude on the phone. We have enough nice customers that want our service, hostile assholes that want to treat someone like shit because they're having a bad day can f--k off.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> As a dispatcher I don't send drivers to people that sport attitude on the phone. We have enough nice customers that want our service, hostile assholes that want to treat someone like shit because they're having a bad day can f--k off.


Having someone to filter out the bullsh*t would be a beautiful thing. I'd pay extra for that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes and no.
> Because I need to survive the plague which is Uber, half of my work is now contractual. Steady $$, no tips at all.
> My middle class cash/CC customers tip great as always.
> And my lowlife ghetto thugs don't generally tip at all.
> I'll survive Uber- im in a great cab company.


Out of curiosity (and don't take this the wrong way - your contributions are great and your conversations are always appreciated) but if you don't drive for the TNCs... why are you here? Are we that good for company?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Out of curiosity (and don't take this the wrong way - your contributions are great and your conversations are always appreciated) but if you don't drive for the TNCs... why are you here? Are we that good for company?


Not sure if that is directed at me as well but I only drive for Uber and occassionaly lyft.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> Not sure if that is directed at me as well but I only drive for Uber and occassionaly lyft.


Nope - it was directed at the person I replied to - TwoFiddyMile (and 20yearsdriving if they care to respond)... people who drive limo.cabs and don't do Uber/Lyft at all (as opposed to Another Uber Driver who dabbles in Uber to keep up with what's going on).

(limepro - sorry about the double quote that tageed you - I'll delete it. My mistake!)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nope - it was directed at the person I replied to - TwoFiddyMile (and 20yearsdriving if they care to respond)... people who drive limo.cabs and don't do Uber/Lyft at all (as opposed to Another Uber Driver who dabbles in Uber to keep up with what's going on).
> 
> (limepro - sorry about the double quote that tageed you - I'll delete it. My mistake!)


I'm spying on Uber Lyft & some drivers
I'm stealing secrets & technology 
I steer members towards disaster
I kill time between reservations

Actually this forum has helped me get ahead by knowing how uber drivers think

I know all the in & outs , rates profit margin , vehicles , response time . Etc.

Thanks to you 
I figured out quick how to damage control & how to use disruption in my favor

Also it falls in def ears but I've posted VALUABLE TESTED PROVEN ADVISE

Eventually you will realize


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Eventually you will realize


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm spying on Uber Lyft & some drivers
> I'm stealing secrets & technology
> I steer members towards disaster
> I kill time between reservations
> ...


I second this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Why do i frequent this place?
For all the reasons 20years listed.
Also, there are some cool cats here who were simply misguided into Uber.
No one can fault people for bad decisions, hell as a lifer I've made a handful of bad decisions lol.
I also see this forum as an opportunity to mentor.
So the good people who may have gotten misguided by sexy Uber lies can learn from my 18 years etc etc...
I'd like nothing better than for one of you folks to start a different industry startup for instance, then hire me for creative and marketing. 
I love startups. The advent of Uber sort of burnt me out, and I'm fresh out of ideas for building a better mousetrap.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Just for the record, I've also had my share of bad luck.
Left shift cab leasing in 1991 to.eventually find my way into inbound call centers by 1992 1993. Worked my way up to middle management and then outsourcing rocked my world in 2001, all the call center jobs got outsourcEd to India, Philippines, Amsterdam. 
Got BACK in a cab. Slaved for 3.or 4 years til I created ******* cab of *******, and then of course Uber hit.
Double bad luck this century. 
I always land on my feet


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Eventually you will realize


Eventually?!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> (as opposed to Another Uber Driver who dabbles in Uber to keep up with what's going on).


..............in addition, I do have Uber Taxi in the cab, which qualifies me as an Uber driver..............................and, as Michael-Cleveland has hinted, I do drive UberX, as well. I might drive it to-day, it depends on when I get finished (or IF I get finished) with what I have to do around the house before I must go somewhere to-night)

Uber does not offer taxis in Ohio, Florida, Southern California or North Carolina. It does offer them in Washington, San Francisco and New York City, in addition to other places.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm spying on Uber Lyft & some drivers
> I'm stealing secrets & technology
> I steer members towards disaster
> I kill time between reservations
> ...


lol


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Picked up a very self entitled middle aged rider. Picked her up (breaking the law as always) by stopping at a "no parking/no stopping" lane. Lady has bags and bags of her belongings. She tells me I needed to help her pick up the bags. On a normal given day, I probably would've helped but it was 6PM rush hour time and the Lakers Playing at staples center a few blocks down. I CAN'T stop in this lane and I explained this to her. She then starts yelling "You work for me right now. I'm paying you. You need to help me because you're my employee!" I then explain that I don't work for her and she is asking to ride my car. I am sharing my car. She then keeps yelling that I am her employee and she can fire me. Anyone care to guess what happened next? LoLOLL
> 
> Anyhow, I say ok. she walks back to her apartment entrance to gather her bags thinking i'm walking behind her. I cancel the ride and drive off. Look in my rearview mirror with her chasing my car and then eating the pavement as she tripped. lol True story. * sigh * oh how I wish I had a rearview dashcam to see it


She requested a ride, not a moving truck! I picked up two woman once that had there small leftover crap from apt. Wasn't a real big deal and felt sorry since apt complex towed their car. I just loaded in trunk and they had already carried out. And key, they were polite/appreciative! This lady sounded as unreasonable as they get! Also had one woman call me enroute about transporting a mattress. Cancelled that one as soon as I got off the phone with her!


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Many people just don't care. I deliver pizza in an area where there is no parking and people have to come meet us outside to get their pizza. They are always telling me to park in the fire zone and it will be fine. That's a minimum $500 fine and no getting out of it,plus a possible tow. And the people who b**** are the cheapest. The $5 and up tips are either waiting or tell me they'll be right out and come running out right away.


I deliver pizza in an area with a lot of high-rises. I was standing next to my car (parked in front of a red curb with white paint marking it on the street as a no parking zone, in front of a fire hydrant) when parking enforcement drove by. I waved. They kept going.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I was perfectly serious. You are not a professional driver.
> I was delineating the difference.
> Should have been crystal clear.


Are you insinuating cab drivers are "professional" in the sense that they offer a good service?


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I canceled on a guy that said he worked for uber in New Jersey. 3:15 AM, outside a bar, him and 3 friends wouldn't get into the car. He said" what are you in a hurry" I said "I've been waiting here 10 minutes from the time you were notified i was here and we need to go." He flipped his arm as if silently saying you'll wait til I'm ready. He buddy got in the back while another was trying to open locked front door. I said I'm canceling the ride so please get out. Then the guy who ordered the uber, the one that works for uber, comes over saying some crap about "wrong move dude". I said BaBye. pulled away 10 feet and waited for the ping again. Sure enough it came, i didnt accept it right in front of him and said BaBye again, and drove away.


Uber really needs to do a lot in educating riders about time because a lot of them don't respect time and expect the driver to arrive and wait on them while they fool around. Recently I arrived and was waiting for a rider for close to 10mins after texting and calling without any reply and as soon as I cancelled the ride and left I got the same ping again which means I was ignored earlier. They need to understand time is money and no driver should ever tolerate time wasting from any rider under a normal circumstance


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

capable said:


> Uber really needs to do a lot in educating riders about time because a lot of them don't respect time and expect the driver to arrive and wait on them while they fool around. Recently I arrived and was waiting for a rider for close to 10mins after texting and calling without any reply and as soon as I cancelled the ride and left I got the same ping again which means I was ignored earlier. They need to understand time is money and no driver should ever tolerate time wasting from any rider under a normal circumstance


This:


----------



## FT Uber Driver (Nov 29, 2015)

I always call/text the rider immediately upon arrival. Then I give 5 minutes. If they don't show up, I cancel as a "no show" and text them that they must request a new ride and come out in a timely fashion. Then I let another driver pick them up.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Are you insinuating cab drivers are "professional" in the sense that they offer a good service?


You're a cab driver. Do you not provide good service?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nope.
> If you Uber, you're a cabbie plain and simple.


Not in California. And more specifically, not SF.

If we were classified as a cab we would at least gain some rights.


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Actually, I've come to find that when pax get ditched they are humbled and get a reality check. A couple times now I've picked up a pax that said, "Thanks for getting me, the guy before you cancelled/didn't want to pick me up." Both times they were well behaved (which is a good thing, obviously). It's nice to give entitled pax a reality check. They need to know we won't put up with crappy customers.


I once picked up a lady and she was thanking me so much for coming to pick her and that made me a bit uncomfortable while she later told me 3 driver already cancelled on her before me.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

capable said:


> I once picked up a lady and she was thanking me so much for coming to pick her and that made me a bit uncomfortable while she later told me 3 driver already cancelled on her before me.


I've found that when this happens it's for one of two reasons

1) She was super far away from the other previous drivers and they didn't want to drive out 15+minutes to pick her up

2) She dropped the pin in the wrong spot


----------



## Curmudg (Nov 25, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Eventually?!


Does beg the question - since they price the product below cost to create a monopoly and drive out competition - why doesn't Justice Department investigate a Predatory Pricing lawsuit?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Curmudg said:


> Does beg the question - since they price the product below cost to create a monopoly and drive out competition - why doesn't Justice Department investigate a Predatory Pricing lawsuit?


Simple.
Uber has not hit SCOTUS yet.
When they do, rest assured-multiple Federal departments will be investigating them.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

capable said:


> I once picked up a lady and she was thanking me so much for coming to pick her and that made me a bit uncomfortable while she later told me 3 driver already cancelled on her before me.


Unless her rating is low that doesn't necessarily mean it was for her behavior. It could be how long it would take those drivers to get to her, whether it was close to a money making time of day and they believed her ping would take them away from their money spots, or if her particular location was just a pain in the a$$ to get to period. However it COULD be that she'd ping a driver and immediately call and harass them about their ETA and how much of a hurry she was in and such.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

I would correct her and let her know that

1. this is my car. I can end the ride at any time. uber might flag me, but they'll still want me to pick up more passengers and just watch my progress because they will be making money, which will be fine for me since most people act nicely.

2. this is a ride share, not a taxi service. I just happened to be driving, and she just happened to need a ride. her costs pay for use of the uber companies software, cost of gas and car maintenance, and I'm just a friendly stranger. that's the design of the uber app idea in a nutshell.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't had anyone act like that yet, but you can be sure i'll be leaving them at their pin...

My real boss doesn't talk to me like that, i'm sure not gonna let some stranger i'm doing a favor for do it...

You did the right thing. Don't take people's sh1t...

Self-entitled ppl are the worst


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

my car does not do any illegal parking, ever. That is the definition of being professional, not doing anything to endanger me,pax or public. and double parking would be unprofessional. Second, I DO NOT work for uber, per ubers contract uber works for me. I choose who rides in my car for $4 and who does not. I help them if I want to, because I want to, not because they are paying me $4 garbage money with no tip because uber tells them there is no need to tip. As far as Im concerned, there is no need for me to pick up anyone I choose not to. Lastly always operate as if you know this job is less than minimum wage and any deactivation would be a pay raise in all circumstances. Oh my, 1 star, who cares. Oh my, I shouldnt cancel, deactivation is coming, who cares. Really EVERY job in america is about double the pay of uber per hour without the wear on your car. 
Drive how you want, and who cares about the uber gods. pizza delivery pays more and you WILL get tips.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

I wonder who picked her up next!


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just an old fashioned cabbie, I help with luggage and grocery bundles.
> Part of the job.
> Then again, I'm a professional driver.


They give you tipnefers. I also sometimes help. But not as of lately.
Here in sf no one gives tipnefers


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NASCAR1991 said:


> They give you tipnefers. I also sometimes help. But not as of lately.
> Here in sf no one gives tipnefers


You were duped by TK, dont take it personally.
TK duped a lot of people.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

You did the right thing .... teach the entitled be-ach some humility. I hope the next drive ditched her also .... let her get a black car.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Donkey punch..


----------

